# 2008 S6: Tips, thoughts, horror stories? (Considering purchase)



## tjmclaug91 (Sep 7, 2010)

Thanks in advance to anyone who reads/responds to the thread. 

I'm a long time VW head and currently own a MKIV 1.8T. I'm looking to upgrade my ride. I had my heart set on an SUV when a friends boss decided to sell his 08 S6. 71K/mi dealer maintained and no expense spared. 

New michelins all around with 4K on em. New rotars and pads all around with 6K on em. Still on factory warranty but only for another 30 days. Car is immaculate inside and out. It is clear this guy babied it. He did all 60-70K maintenance and planned on keeping it, but when he drove the 2014 S8 he changed his mind. 

Just wondering if there is anything I should know about it going in. This is something I plan on driving for fun for 12-18 months and selling to the next enthusiast so I don't plan on putting more than maybe 20K on her. My commute to work is 6 miles so the gas isn't as much of an issue either. If there is any input you may have to offer etc, it is greatly appreciated. 

I'd rather not state the price publicly but it is a few thousand below KBB and a great deal IMO.


----------

